# Full Brake Job on 06 V8



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I was just quoted $820 for the front brakes, and $900 for the rear, installed. How does this sound?


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Full Brake Job on 06 V8 (Ross06TouaregV8)*

I paid $1,070 for parts, $430 for labor, OTD for all pads, sensors and rotors on our 06 v8 @ 21k miles. You can get the parts from Alretta Truck Parts for $611 + freight; http://www.alretta.com/ (these kits have good reviews here and on Club Touareg).
I'm considering learning how to DYI this in the future










_Modified by ehd at 2:01 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Not sure if you have the Les Schwab chain where you live, but they offered $300 total for the rear pads AND rotors. I don't think you can do it cheaper yourself even if you do the labor yourself. They know their work and have good customer service. 











_Modified by Tahoe12 at 2:23 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Full Brake Job on 06 V8 (ehd)*

Wow, my rotors are 46k old, pads probably have about 20k on them.
I guess I'll shop around to save some $$.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Full Brake Job on 06 V8 (Ross06TouaregV8)*

Um... yeah, that price sounds like you would be the guest of honor at a "Deliverance" dinner.
PM me with your phone number and I'll pass along some info.

R.J.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Full Brake Job on 06 V8 (TREGinginCO)*

Considering I spent $620 in parts and 3hrs of my time doing them myself, that price is a joke.


----------



## SC_JETTAVR6 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Full Brake Job on 06 V8 (NefariousVW)*

How many miles on your '06? Why does that need to be done already?


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

You need to get a VW Tech as a close personal friend.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Code3VW......does you're friend do brakes for pizza, beer, and a little extra cash too ?


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Tregger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tregger* »_Code3VW......does you're friend do brakes for pizza, beer, and a little extra cash too ?

Why yes, he does! Except minus the pizza and beer, because that's what I'm enjoying while he's doing the brakes.


----------



## whammie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Full Brake Job on 06 V8 (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Um... yeah, that price sounds like you would be the guest of honor at a "Deliverance" dinner.
PM me with your phone number and I'll pass along some info.

R.J.

Please do share your wealth of information. I do not need brakes yet, but with a V10 and 12K on the ODO I am gathering as much information ahead of time as possible. 
Especially since I do all my own work I need to plan time around when I can get to it, especially with a 16month old at home and doing all my own home renovations


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Full Brake Job on 06 V8 (Ross06TouaregV8)*

My dealer quoted - iirc - 640 front and 7 something for rear...about 1350 -1400 all together.
I'm not about to screw with brakes and stuff...ALTHOUGH OTHERS ON THIS BOARD MAKE IT SOUND PRETTY STRAIGHTFORWARD. My dealer will do the work with other parts (i.e. Alretta), if I chose, but then I lose my ability to b*tch if I don't like the results.
So I'll probably just go with them and be done with it...money or time....time or money......
I find it interesting that rears cost more than fronts....i always thought the fronts did most of the work.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Full Brake Job on 06 V8 (Jimbuffalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jimbuffalo* »_...I'm not about to screw with brakes and stuff...ALTHOUGH OTHERS ON THIS BOARD MAKE IT SOUND PRETTY STRAIGHTFORWARD. My dealer will do the work with other parts (i.e. Alretta), if I chose, but then I lose my ability to b*tch if I don't like the results.
So I'll probably just go with them and be done with it...money or time....time or money.......

I agree; especially being a "non-wrencher". However, going to the dealer an hour away, waiting all day, etc., is not a walk in the park (time wise) and when you have more than one TReg/TReg derivative, I could buy a new dirt-bike with the saving in no time -- thus I'm getting motivated to learn how to DIY it


----------



## cannondalemr (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Full Brake Job on 06 V8 (Ross06TouaregV8)*

I recently had all four corners of my 04 V6 done for about $850. Thant included OEM rotors, pads, sensors and yes labor.


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Full Brake Job on 06 V8 (SC_JETTAVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SC_JETTAVR6* »_How many miles on your '06? Why does that need to be done already?

46,000 miles.


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Full Brake Job on 06 V8 (cannondalemr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cannondalemr* »_I recently had all four corners of my 04 V6 done for about $850. Thant included OEM rotors, pads, sensors and yes labor.

V6 is a different ball game. The brake sizes are completely different.


----------



## cannondalemr (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Full Brake Job on 06 V8 (Ross06TouaregV8)*

I was unde the impression that on the 04 V6 the brakes were the same as the V8. I know that the brakes have been shrunk down in newer versions.


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Full Brake Job on 06 V8 (cannondalemr)*

I lied, apparently V6 and V8 brakes are the same.


----------



## OJenna (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Full Brake Job on 06 V8 (cannondalemr)*

Hey Cannondalemr, 
I'd be interested in getting some info on where you had your brakes done & if you're still happy with the job. 
I live relatively close to you & my warning's light came on. I'd drive up north from Miami for a better deal if its worth the trip. Dealer's quoting me $800 just for the fronts. You said $800 for all four?? 
Thx.
Jenna


----------



## nltomba (Jan 30, 2007)

If you buy a complete package from alretta, incl some tools(triple square needed for rears) then find a local mom and pop shop and ask how much they charge. That should be $200 or less. They are VERY simple to replace.


----------



## bayoubengals (Jun 26, 2006)

Question:
I just had my brake sensors go off for the first time at 36k. Is there any way without going to the shop/dealer to determine if just the front brakes need replacing or both front and rear?
Also how likely is it that I will be need to replace the rotors?


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Full Brake Job on 06 V8 (Ross06TouaregV8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ross06TouaregV8* »_
46,000 miles.


_Quote »_...I just had my brake sensors go off for the first time at 36k..

Wow; 21k miles for 06 v8 TReg and 19k miles for Q7.
...where is the little "face-icon" for crying


----------



## OJenna (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (nltomba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nltomba* »_If you buy a complete package from alretta, incl some tools(triple square needed for rears) then find a local mom and pop shop and ask how much they charge. That should be $200 or less. They are VERY simple to replace.

Yes.. that's the plan..ordering them from Alretta. Placed the order this morning. I don't feel like installing them myself. I think I could do it but I'm not 20 anymore & getting all greasy sitting on the ground isn't appealing. 
I went to different VW dealer than the one located down the street (1/2 mile from my house) because the local one seemed well... shady. At least the guy, I dealt with was shady. A dealer up north in Ft Lauderdale was much better & when I arrived, they had the service records for my car (added bonus). 
Surprisingly, they agreed to put on the aftermarket brake kits for $200 in labor once I bring them the parts. I felt like they were straight with me so it's well worth the 30 minutes to drive up. I'll be doing the 40K service at the same time they do the brakes. 
Another nice surprise was that, since the car is still under warranty, all those little items like little bubble-ups on the light switches, paint all worn out on the AC blower switch, etc... are being replaced under the warranty. This is my first car with a factory warr. so it was a nice surprise.









_Modified by OJenna at 3:56 PM 2-29-2008_


_Modified by OJenna at 3:57 PM 2-29-2008_


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (OJenna)*

My sensor went on for my 07 V6 at 23k (lots of hills around here, I guess). The local German Tech shop quoted me $1600. One VW dealer $1374. Les Schwab, $1250 on the high side, depending on which system I have, which I don't know.
Still working to bring it down. This is ridiculous. All I want to do now is get this thing through to the end of the lease by not having to do it again. I am not yet halfway through the 48 month/15k/yr lease.
This is the last Touareg I will own/lease.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*

Just replace the front pads and sensors. The rotors will last through 48k. This will cost you a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

They are all saying everything needs to be replaced... are they giving me a line? I saw the rear pads... down to next to nothing.
And I need to get to 60k miles. 
And hey, how ya doing? Long time.


_Modified by SUVW at 4:12 PM 2-20-2009_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*

I can't tell you for sure. But I replaced my front pads at about 25k. Just the pads. I've got a full set of pads and rotors from Geoff waiting in my garage to go on soon at 50k.


----------



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I went to the dealer when my brake light came on at 21K miles. I will not make that mistake again. Here's why:
-> was told that the rear brakes were worn, and the fronts still had 20%. This made no sense to me. They said this was typical. (I should have pushed them harder on this because I think the rears wore out because of the e-brake release problem, and therefore should have been performed under warranty).
-> It cost $1700 for all four rotors and stock pads that throw off more dust that a Baja rally
I learned my lesson the hard way. The next time, I will order from Alretta and have a local, knowledgeable mechanic do the job.


----------



## caliblue_r32 (Mar 20, 2007)

I paid 335 for front and rear pads with sensors and rotor re-surfacing from a mom and pop shop on our 04 V6. Just shop around. The dealer quoted us 600 for the front and 600 for the rear. I said your a bunch of morons if you think im gonna pay that! 


_Modified by caliblue_r32 at 11:24 AM 2-21-2009_


----------



## vr6vwpride (Apr 15, 2008)

d i y


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Full Brake Job on 06 V8 (Ross08TouaregV8)*

Ouch. I don't have a Touareg but I've been considering purchasing a used one. 
I did however, have a 2000 Eurovan that wasn't cheap to maintain though. I did have the brakes done twice at a Just Brakes shop. It wasn't available on the $99 special but as I recall it was about $750 total. I was pretty happy with the results.


----------



## pmichaelis (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Full Brake Job on 06 V8 (Ross08TouaregV8)*

Do the work yourself, I replaced all my pads and one sensor, it was the one that fired, and didn't touch the rotors because there were no problems with the brakes. While I was at it, I flushed the brake fluid and the entire job cost me $325 for pads, $56 for a sensor !!!! and peanuts for fluid. If your brakes don't shudder, run out of true or are not too thin why replace them? There was a ridge around the edge of the rotors that I didn't worry about and the new pads bedded in very nicely. This was at 48,000 miles. While I was at it, I replaced the plugs since VW recommends changing them at 50,000 miles along with the coil packs. The plugs cost $72 and when I took out the old ones they looked perfectly acceptable with good color and no fouling or wear. The coil packs were $62 at VW but $23 on line and the ones intended for the 2006 are the preferred replacement as they have better construction.


----------

